# [SOLVED]fstab nie montuje dvd, cdrom

## darek015

Witam.

Problem polega na tym, że system po włożeniu płyty do napędu nie montuje automatycznie cd, ani dvd, pomaga dopiero komednda:

```
mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

fstab:

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb7      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hdb8      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hdb6      none      swap      sw      0 0

#CD DVD floppy

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,users,ro   0 0

/dev/dvd                /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,users,ro 0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

#Partycje WIN

/dev/hdb5        /mnt/OLD_2      vfat rw,auto,umask=000,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=852                   1 0

/dev/hdb2        /mnt/OLD_1   ntfs-3g user,silent,umask=0133,dmask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=pl_PL.utf8 0 0

/dev/hda5        /mnt/Nowy_1  ntfs-3g user,silent,umask=0133,dmask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=pl_PL.utf8 0 0

/dev/hda6        /mnt/Nowy_2  ntfs-3g user,silent,umask=0133,dmask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=pl_PL.utf8 0 0

/dev/hda7        /mnt/Nowy_3  ntfs-3g user,silent,umask=0133,dmask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=pl_PL.utf8 0 0

/dev/hda1        /mnt/System  ntfs-3g user,silent,umask=0133,dmask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=pl_PL.utf8 0 0
```

Last edited by darek015 on Sat Aug 29, 2009 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryba84

hal działa?? No i jakie środowisko bo możliwe, że wystarczy w ustawieniach pogrzebać.

----------

## darek015

Używam GNOME 2.24.3

```
ps -e | grep hal

 3104 ?        00:00:00 hald

 3105 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

 3108 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-inpu

 3125 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor

 3127 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor

 3928 ?        00:00:00 gvfs-hal-volume

```

----------

## ryba84

A nie pojawia Ci się ikonka niezamontowanego dysku jak włożysz płytę? A no i usuń z fstab wpisy dotyczące cdrom. Ja ich nie mam i u mnie działa.

----------

## darek015

Pomogło wyłączenie w cd i dvd w fstabie. 

Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

